# What does your newborn wear to sleep?



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Just curious......


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Most of the time a sleep sack or just a long sleeve onsie.


----------



## fruitlove (Apr 16, 2008)

onesie or a long-sleeve shirt with babylegs or leghuggers
(we bed-share)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

As VERY newborns (the first week maybe?) mine wore gowns. After that- shirt and diaper.

We cosleep and they're toasty warm (and sweaty







)

-Angela


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I kept DD in footed pj's at night- she HATED (and still hates) covers and it was/is the only way to keep her warm at night.


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

In general, a onesie or t-shirt and a diaper, swaddled in a receiving blanket and snuggled up to a parent. Sometimes, if we're going to make a quick escape in the morning, I'll put some cotton interlock footie pajamas on him before bed so I only have to make two kids get dressed and don't also have to dress the helpless one.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

a diaper.

we co-sleep and if she's in any clothes she gets way too hot. same for ds. though i do give them a little bit of covers but neither likes them much.


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

Cotton gown for east diaper changes. Sometimes a hat or socks, depending upon temperature.


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

A onesie and a diaper. We cosleep and he is snuggled next to me all night, anything more and we both roast (and still do anyway, some nights)


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

footed pyjamas & a onesie. we have a cold house.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

brand new newborn he wore open bottom gowns now he wears hanna zippers and a sleepsack

( LOL my friend scored him halloween print hanna sleepers for 2.50 at the outlet and christmas ones for 5.)


----------



## Erin082 (Jan 25, 2009)

When she was BRAND new, a footed sleeper and a swaddle blanket . . . now at six weeks, usually just a onesie ( we co sleep, shes nice and warm) Although the other night she peed all over me, and I just stripped her down, changed her diaper and we slept the rest of the night skin on skin, which she really liked. Probably the best sleep we've gotten so far. Its pretty warm stoill here in fl. We werent at all cold.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Brand new - onesie and sleep sack
Now onesie and footie pajamas.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

she wears a onesie sometimes but usually just a diaper, we bedshare and she prefers to be under the covers so i dont worry about her getting cold at all.
i bought a whole bunch of footy pajamas but she turned out like me and hates having stuff on her feet while she sleeps, its a shame too, they are so cute.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

He's not really "new" anymore but onesie, socks, footie pj's.


----------



## wild fire child (Jun 25, 2008)

We cosleep, so he wears a diaper and cover, and blankets up to his bellybutton. If he happens to be in clothes because we've been out, and doesn't need a diaper change, I'll leave them on until he needs changed.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Ours wore a onesie and footed jammies, and then we eventually realized it was too much and ditched the onesie -- so just footed jammies. We also co-sleep (bedshare).


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Mine have all been winter babies so they have worn a cotton sleeper and a onesie if it was really cold. Anything more then that and they get sweaty tucked up next to me at night.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

A t-shirt, diaper, and either a sleep 'n play or a gown--basically baby PJs. And we swaddle her. But we also keep the overhead fan on too. LOL!


----------



## iamleabee (Jul 28, 2005)

i worry about cold (but i also worry about overheating







). anyway, he currently wears a diaper, onesie, and footed pj's or a zip-up bag. and socks. but it's chilly here at night. he used to wear an open bottom bag but he outgrew them just recently. sniff!


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

We bedshare and snuggle really close all night, but it's cold, so cotton footie pajamas usually works best. Sometimes I'll add a sleep sack or swaddler, since the blankets don't go over DS at all. Usually, though, he gets too hot that way.


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

DD wears a onsie and footed pjs, but the footed pjs are really light weight, we co sleep so I don't worry about her getting cold!


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Now (at 5 months) she wears lightweight cotton footie pajamas and a onesie. We cosleep without covers. (Me and DH have covers up to our waist and DD sleeps above them).

When she was new new born we didn't cosleep (because I had not yet discovered it's awesomeness), but it was in the heat of August. She wore a diaper, onesie, socks and a t-shirt and we'd swaddle her with two blankets.

She's never slept with covers even after she outgrew swaddling (in 2 weeks, maybe?). I never really think to put a blanket on her, she'd just kick it off anyway.

Gowns never worked for us. She would just kick and kick and kick trying to get comfortable in them. Footie pajamas work much better. Zip-up ones are easier for middle of the night diaper changes. Trying to line up snaps in the dark, half asleep, is near impossible.

They also have footless pajama varieties. It's nice sometimes to let the piggies out.







Especially if you co-sleep in the summer.

Also, mittens were essential for sleep in the first three months. Otherwise, she'd get really distracted by her hands. If her onesie/pajamas didn't have mittens on the sleeves, I would put socks over her hands.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

A thin gown, she sleeps with us and is quite warm as she's only happy snuggled right up against my breast.


----------



## Nautical (Mar 4, 2008)

DD is 10 weeks. She sleeps either in a gown or in a footed romper. Sometimes she has a onesie underneath and sometimes she has a wearable blanket as well. We cosleep, but it can get really cold in the house.


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)

7 weeks today and DS usually wears a fleece sleeper when in bed with us. When he is laying on top of me on the couch(everyone in this house has been sick for the last month







) I put him in a long sleeve onsie and thin bottoms bc we get all nasty sweaty laying together.


----------

